# Puppy whining when out



## MillieRW (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey everyone! I have a 10-week old Cockapoo Freddie who is such a sweet affectionate pup. He isn' fussed by any noise but has started a habit about a week ago of non-stop whining and crying when we take him out for a walk (being carried or in his sling). When we first got him he absolutely loved it and didn't make a peep!

We live on a first floor apartment so have to take him outside to do his business, which he's fantastic at. We've let him have little wonders up and down the street (no dogs in our area) so I figured maybe he's whining to be put down and walk? Which isn't possible until he's been vaccinated. 

He does cry a bit in the house, if I leave the room etc. Just wondering if the crying is because he's nervous? He doesn't show any other signs this is the case!


----------

